# An afternoon at Lake Michigan



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A nice drive on a rainy afternoon. Caught a few people out between the showers though..
all shot with the S3is with no attachments.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah Lake Michigan.... Brings back memories of growing up in Chicago... 

Beautiful bird!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Where..in the great city of Chicago.... did you grow up? I was at Montrose and Narragansett for many, many years...Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice takes Rich. Almost looks like Galveston Bay area. I went to Traverse City, MI once for a seminar so I did get to see that lake. It was very beautiful up there. Lots of great golf courses too. I seem to remember enormous mosquitos as well.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

re the mosquitos....when I first moved to Texas ( 1980) they told me about the "big" Texas mosquitos...Ha Ha Ha I'm afraid any place North of the Mason-Dixon line wins hands down with miserable mosquitos. 

We don't have many here, as I live on a wide open area and get a great breeze that keeps them at bay. Dead still nights can be a bother....but..you don't HAVE to sit out EVERY NIGHT (when it is in the 70's) ha ha ha Rich


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

I was born in Chicago, moved to Berwyn when I was a girl...Lived in Forest Park and Countryside, then moved to Texas about 15 years ago. Chicago is a great city...great food...In fact, my best friend just brought me back some Maurice Lenell cookies and a pound of Italian Beef! I visit home often (especially when I get the craving for some good home cooking). My mom is a great cook and still cooks all my Italian favorites!


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

*Taste of Home...*

Check these out! I had to laugh. My girlfriend called me one day because her husband was in Chicago and she needed my shopping list! I asked for Maurice Lenell cookies...Man, did she go all out! She brought me two huge boxes of my favorites! One peanut butter and one butterscotch! Now that is friendship...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

My kids ( all who are probably older than you! ) crave Rosati's Pizza and Chicago style hot dogs. 

You can't get a "beef with" anyplace in Houston, either. James Coney Island tried to sell Italian Beef sandwiches ( at least they THOUGHT they were Italian Beef sandwiches)...for a time ..but.....I don't see the Italian Beef on the JCI menus anymore. 
regards, Rich 

p.s. You also cannot get any decent Tex-Mex here...which I miss daily!


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep! Gotta love those beefs and pizza! I wish she had brought back a good pizza.

Yes, I love tex-mex. Can eat it almost everyday. They have good Mexican food in Chicago as well. My favorite is Lalos. 

Suddenly I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Hice Shots Rich. Which lighthouse is that? The great lakes are a mecca for lighthouse lovers.

The chain of Pepe's restaraunts in the Chicago area has pretty good tex mex. Even have a killer mole enchiladas. I miss the pizza from Uno's or Dues down by Wells and Ontario street.



richg99 said:


> My kids ( all who are probably older than you! ) crave Rosati's Pizza and Chicago style hot dogs.
> 
> You can't get a "beef with" anyplace in Houston, either. James Coney Island tried to sell Italian Beef sandwiches ( at least they THOUGHT they were Italian Beef sandwiches)...for a time ..but.....I don't see the Italian Beef on the JCI menus anymore.
> regards, Rich
> ...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The lighthouse is at the Kenosha, Wisconsin Harbor. It, and Winthrop Harbor, Illinois are the easiest Lake Michigan ports get to from here. I am right on the Wisconsin/Illinois border. I tell people that I live in Illinois and golf and fish in Wisconsin. 

re Pepe's Nothing like that way out here in Fox Lake, Illinois......right on the Fox Chain of Lakes. I did find a single Tex-Mex style place on Fox lake called La Puerto. We tried it the other night. Too loud...but the food was good. 

I also get over to Chili's in McHenry from time to time. Their fajitas are pretty good...but..no chips and salsa??? only THREE tortillas unless you ask for more??? No refills on your iced tea, unless you ask each time??? 

What is with that?? Ha Ha Ha regards, Rich


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

richg99 said:


> The lighthouse is at the Kenosha, Wisconsin Harbor. It, and Winthrop Harbor, Illinois are the easiest Lake Michigan ports get to from here. I am right on the Wisconsin/Illinois border. I tell people that I live in Illinois and golf and fish in Wisconsin.
> 
> re Pepe's Nothing like that way out here in Fox Lake, Illinois......right on the Fox Chain of Lakes. I did find a single Tex-Mex style place on Fox lake called La Puerto. We tried it the other night. Too loud...but the food was good.
> 
> ...


No chips and salsa!?? I love that stuff. I used to go to Chili's often for their bottemless chips and salsa and their margarita grilled tuna. They stopped making the tuna.  I even wrote a letter to Chili's requesting they start making it again. No luck. I still go to Chili's, but mainly for their chips and salsa. Yum!

I had a bit of Italian Beef for dinner. Sadly I am only 120 lbs so I wasn't able to eat as much as I'd like...I'll save the rest for tomorrow's dinner!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you make it to downtown Chicago, check out the Mexican food at "Mi Casa Su Casa" which is on Wells Street between Erie and Ontario (I think, or at least within a block of that on Wells St). Very good stuff for Chicago. Yeah...you get some weird looks when you ask for iced tea, let alone a refill. For Illinois, you're in God's country, or the closed you'll get to it there. I love the chain o lakes area and south east Wisconsin.



richg99 said:


> The lighthouse is at the Kenosha, Wisconsin Harbor. It, and Winthrop Harbor, Illinois are the easiest Lake Michigan ports get to from here. I am right on the Wisconsin/Illinois border. I tell people that I live in Illinois and golf and fish in Wisconsin.
> 
> re Pepe's Nothing like that way out here in Fox Lake, Illinois......right on the Fox Chain of Lakes. I did find a single Tex-Mex style place on Fox lake called La Puerto. We tried it the other night. Too loud...but the food was good.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Me too I moved to Texas when I was 15. No more snow men for me.

Sandy


SweetBlueButterfly said:


> Ah Lake Michigan.... Brings back memories of growing up in Chicago...
> 
> Beautiful bird!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't mean to be a stickler but Texas is God's country, not Illinois


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Gator..I LOVE my adopted TEXAS home...however, around about July/August/September sometimes it seems that God is testing us with a bit of Hell...just for a little while, of course.. Ha ha ha 

I lived up here for 40 years. I NEVER want to spend a winter here again!!! Our little place was buffeted by 20 degrees BELOW just this last Winter.. I have pictures, sent by my neighbors, of blowing snow covering the place. Bah humbug. get me back to Texas

ha ha Rich


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh man! Thanks for the pics Rich. I grew up in Kalamazoo, MI and also lived for quite a while in Traverse City and Grand Rapids. Cant beat northern michigan for beauty but I am happy to see pics of any of the great lakes  No hurricanes up there, lol.


----------

